# September 2011 Acquisitions



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Chamois Cloth Shirt, Regular, Heritage Chamois









Lined Double L Chinos, Natural Fit Plain Front Dark Khaki










Maine Guide Waxed-Canvas Shotgun Case, 50in, Khaki Brown

Cost to EVT after Coupons & Discount: $7.89


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I like the gun case. Sounds like you got some great deals.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I broke down and bought a pair of Bean's Eastport Ranger Mocs and the leather is every bit as stiff as everyone says it is. They're breaking in, but man are they killing my ankles.

Brian


----------



## utahbob (Jul 16, 2009)

*Some new Lands End shorts at Sears*

Yesterday, I picked these up on clearance at Sears for $13.80.
Not bad, I should be able to wear them a few times before Autumn set in.
Just as good as LL Bean, IMHO.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/dscf3709p.jpg/


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Goose season is here and duck season will follow, so I picked up this McAlister waxed cotton wading jacket from Cabela's. I've already got a few of these from McAlister, but I'm swearing off camo for good (every year there's a new pattern) and the price was right at $60 down from $200.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

From BB, a pair of boat shoes in red https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...color=Red&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize= and a Black Fleece gingham short-sleeve BD https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=KHAKI&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=BB1


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Vintage Norman Hilton sport coat


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

There are some nice madras shirts in that BB sale too.

Well, I got my LE order: A couple Bermuda shorts (reds and a choc plaid that I forgot I ordered -- vwguy was right about those), navy chinos, plaid tie, and boat shoes. I also snagged a pair of PRL seersucker shorts on sale from Dillard's, thrifted some BB ties and a LLB shirt, plus picked up some AL shirts and sweaters (which seem a lot like PRL designs) at a local salvage/liquidation store.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

1942 Elgin Timer grade 469:



















My wife and I are expecting our first child in November and I wanted something special to time my wife's contractions during labor. It's corny, I know, but I think it'd make a nice hand-me-down to my boy for when he's expecting his first.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Finally broke down and got a pair of Levi's 501 STF. Already wore them a few days, I'll post pictures when I shrink them down.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Technically this is an August acquisition. It is also not sartorial in nature but I had to show it off as I feel it would be appreciated here. Snagged this floor model Pottery Barn Manhattan recliner at a steal. I have always wanted this chair (love the lines) but could not part with $2200 for a new one. I did not even pay the discounted floor model price. I was floored when I spoke with the manager and asked if they could work on the price and he said yes. They really worked on it too. They took an additional 1/3 off the floor model sale price! I love the patina. It has a beautiful caramel color.

I brought it home and did the following:

1. Wiped it down with distilled water. 
2. Used Leather Master (LM) Soft Cleaner
3. Applied LM Wax On to add the wax back to the leather as it is a wax pull up aniline leather.

The below pic is after the above maintenance. I am a relaxed man (after the kids go to bed of course )

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/img0748ef.jpg/

Pic from site

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/img88l.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I got a pair of LL Bean Maine hunting boots from Tweedy Don.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

In bed with the enemy now?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Taken Aback said:


> In bed with the enemy now?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

That is beyond sick.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I think this also explains why that recliner was such a steal.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Took advantage of the BB 60% off sale.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^very nice. so did I:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Taken Aback said:


> I think this also explains why that recliner was such a steal.


Perfection!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been looking for something like this at below J. Press prices. I ordered it from LL Bean for $29.99. It's from the Signature line and is an alphabetic size so I'm hoping it works for me.

by mjoseph990, on Flickr


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

32rollandrock said:


> I got a pair of LL Bean Maine hunting boots from Tweedy Don.


I shake my sartorial fist in your general direction.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbs-up:


TweedyDon said:


>


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just picked up this sweet little number from Zach and Newton Street Vintage. It'll need new buttons and taking in the chest, but otherwise is exactly what I was looking for in a fall jacket.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

It's been an expensive month for me:
LL Bean Boots
5 BB Wool sweaters ("imported" :frown: but cheap with passable quality)
4 BB Clark fit Chinos
Sterlingwear of Boston peacoat
Filson Wool Packer coat (the big one with shearling collar)
Filson 257 in tan

I still need a few more things before I'm set for Fall/Winter in Michigan.


----------



## jimskelton1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Joe- how do you like the Wool packer? I am very tempted myself


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't received it yet since it's back ordered at Filson. I'm really looking forward to it. Everyone I talked to has indicated it's a super warm coat. I'm hoping to be able to wear a dress shirt and a light sweater under it during the most extreme cold of winter. 

I'll let you know when I get it.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

One of my better tie thrifts of recent times. Drakes of London. $2


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

joenobody0 said:


> It's been an expensive month for me:
> LL Bean Boots
> 5 BB Wool sweaters ("imported" :frown: but cheap with passable quality)
> 4 BB Clark fit Chinos
> ...


congratutions on new job opportunity! i assume


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> congratutions on new job opportunity! i assume


Thanks! It's graduate school actually. I'm going back to finish my PhD after working for a few years.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

joenobody0 said:


> Thanks! It's graduate school actually. I'm going back to finish my PhD after working for a few years.


good for you! what is major?


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> good for you! what is major?


Operations and Management Science


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

My best acquisition in awhile, Globe-Wernicke barrister bookcase, imitation mahogany finish, pre-1930. I rescued it from a tragic life of storing a bear collection.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Alan - that's a gem. What do you plan on using it for? I inherited two similar ones from my grandparents and feel rather uninspired storing books in them. My grandmother, for example, used to store antique scientific instruments in one of them. Unfortunately I don't have any beakers or skulls laying around.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks, Trip! I'm absolutely over the moon about it, especially for the price I paid (purchased from an elderly couple who are downsizing). I'm afraid it will mainly store books, although maybe I can find a skull around somewhere to add interest.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Awesome. We've been looking at those lately as we come across them a lot in these parts--although not in that condition. My needs are, like Trip's, quite pedestrian. I have, by estimation, 29 feet of cd's that are awaiting storage.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

A stunning piece of furniture!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> ^very nice. so did I:


Nice shirt I picked mine up during the Fathers Day Promo back in June.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Well, I will picked up a Leica M4-2 off my brother today and I will do some damage with the upcoming Brooks Brothers friends and family sale so it will look like October will be a no purchase moth for me.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

At a birthday gathering the other night, a friend who knows I like JPress gave me this. Extremely thoughtful and out of the blue. Emblematic bow tie w/owls.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Very nice, CMDC. That's a thoughtful friend.


----------



## Quintilianus (Sep 12, 2011)

Cardinals5 said:


> Just picked up this sweet little number from Zach and Newton Street Vintage. It'll need new buttons and taking in the chest, but otherwise is exactly what I was looking for in a fall jacket.


I'm amused that the mannequin's neck tie, above, matches the bow tie in the portrait behind it. Is that meant to indicate your SEC affiliation? Either way, I've also acquired a "tweed" blazer, a corduroy blazer, and a number of other exciting items on a thrift store outing within the past couple of weeks.

*
Tweed Blazer*
For $10, got an L.L. Bean blazer. 80% Wool/20% Cashmere. Upon close inspection, the weave is not twill, but it is printed to look like a reasonable tweed jacket. The buttons need some work.










*
Corduroy Blazer*
Also around $10. 100% cotton. Really looking forward to wearing this once it's been dry cleaned and de-wrinkled.










*
Tie*
Less than $3: royal blue Fumagalli's tie. Pure silk. Hand-made in Spain. I love the color.










*Sweater*
My favorite acquisition during this outing was a fine gauge cotton, JoS. A. Bank sweater for about $6. I was shocked that it had no stains, no hanger marks, and no signs of wear. It even had the original cardboard JoS. A. Bank tag safety pinned to the garment. So beautiful: I wish I had a decent camera so I could share a high-quality image of it.










In conclusion, I was delighted to find all of the above items in one day of thrift-hopping, this month. Perhaps I'll share some better pictures of the clothes, _in vivo_, another time.

Cheers,

Quintilianus


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

AE Juneau


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CMDC said:


> AE Juneau


enjoy wearing! remember the break in procedure


----------



## Quintilianus (Sep 12, 2011)

*"Reds"*

To my above items, I now also add the red Dockers that just arrived in the mail. Makes me want to wait to observe Labor Day until sometime in October.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, those are certainly red! I see you're doing a little dance to celebrate their arrival.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

AlanC said:


> My best acquisition in awhile, Globe-Wernicke barrister bookcase, imitation mahogany finish, pre-1930. I rescued it from a tragic life of storing a bear collection.


Epic!


----------



## Quintilianus (Sep 12, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Wow, those are certainly red! I see you're doing a little dance to celebrate their arrival.


Yes, Jovan, but note the challenge: I had to pick a dance that was celebratory, yet also allowed me to hold up the camera and take a picture of myself in the mirror. LOL.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Picked up a nice Stewart plaid sweater vest at the Pendleton Mills Michigan City, IN Outlet store, this past weekend. Nices sweater vest and a great price! They had a fairly large selection retail store stock on hand, nicely priced and just waiting for all of us fire breathing bargain seekers.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ Very jealous of that bookcase Alan C. Beautiful.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Picked up a nice Stewart plaid sweater vest at the Pendleton Mills Michigan City, IN Outlet store, this past weekend. Nices sweater vest and a great price! They had a fairly large selection retail store stock on hand, nicely priced and just waiting for all of us fire breathing bargain seekers.


Awesome. I do wish everything was still made in Pendleton, Oregon though.

Checked out their website and this cracked me up: https://www.pendleton-usa.com/produ...GAN/168404/sc/1727/sc/1727/c/1727/pc/1814.uts


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

My Dad had one of those heavy cardigans back in the 70's.

He also had Wallabees and a Mike Brady Perm!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Didn't Pendleton call that cardigan their "Great Lebowski" design, or something like that, in last years catalogue? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The Big Lebowski is the film they're referencing, but I don't know.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

"The Dude" is a reference to Jeff Bridges' character in the movie _The Big Lebowski_, throughout which he wears a similar Cowichan sweater.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the clarrifications, Jovan and Hardline 42. The memory's fuzzy regarding this past weekends activities....LOL, reaching back a year is almost a lost cause! :crazy:


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

*Brooks Brothers Friends and Family Sale*

Picked up three candy stripe oxford cloth sport shirts (red, green and blue) and one purple mini flower print tie.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

From Worth and Worth, NYC


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> From Worth and Worth, NYC


good looking fedora. enjoy wearing. who is the maker?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, Uncle, Guerra, Italiano.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

I guess technically it was in August, but I picked up a 3/2 roll J Press blazer (used) and Allen Edmonds Winthrop loafers. Have an elaborate writeup about the two on my blog.

Also just picked up three BB slim fit polos from the FF sale tonight.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought a Brooks Brothers OCBD, blue. I think I have enough blue OCBDs for the next 10 years, but this was a good deal.

Label says "Brooks Brothers Est. 1818- Makers and Merchants - The Original Polo Shirt -Traditional Fit - Made in USA of Imported Fabric"

The "Traditional Fit" part makes me think it is recent, anyone know the vintage of this shirt?


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Picked this up on Ebay today. Hopefully the sizing works, if not maybe its purchase will keep it from raining for a bit in DC.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Funny how that works, eh?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, Ventile! Very nice!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

chilton said:


> ...if not maybe its purchase will keep it from raining for a bit in DC.


Well it's raining AND the Redskins lost.

Try again!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

:eek2:


----------

